# Chi flat iron from ebay??



## girly_girl (Jan 24, 2008)

I was looking at the Farouk 1in pink chi flat iron on Ebay. They are selling for about $73.00, that sounds like a good price, but has anyone ordered them from there? If so was it real, or if you haven't what is your thoughts on this? Thanks for any help you can offer. I just don't want to give that much money for something that might not be real.


----------



## Ashley (Jan 24, 2008)

I know that there are a lot of fake CHIs on ebay. That doesn't mean you can't find a real one on ebay, but you have to be careful.


----------



## girly_girl (Jan 24, 2008)

is there any way to spot a fake one? I'm unsure because I never buy off ebay.


----------



## smallpuppy (Jan 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *girly_girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is there any way to spot a fake one? I'm unsure because I never buy off ebay. you can google that out. I bought a chi flat iron and a hairdryer and both work just fine.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd be careful with buying CHI's on ebay...

When I bought mine in a salon it was only $95, so maybe to be safe you should look elsewhere.

I personally wouldn't buy a CHI on ebay... that's just me, but like Ashley said you can probably find a real one.


----------



## girly_girl (Jan 24, 2008)

Well I finally spoke to my stylist and she left a message with her supplier to bring her a chi tomorrow. She said she should get it tomorrow and if not it would be there Tues. since they are closed until then. I really hope to get it tomorrow. It is going to cost more, but i'm sure it will be better than buying it on ebay. I didn't know they were selling fakes, but I guess you can find a fake anything on ebay. With the Chi...does anyone know why there isn't different temp. settings on them? on the one my stylist uses which is the one i'll get it only has a on off button.


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Jan 24, 2008)

sometimes it's better not to take the chance, especially on something like a flat iron.


----------

